# XTAR Dragon VP4 Plus - This is the charger I want!



## Silver (30/12/16)

This looks cool
http://www.xtar.cc/products_detail/productId=155.html







@Andre, check it out it has a built in "doohickey" with supplied probes

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (30/12/16)

Silver said:


> This looks cool
> http://www.xtar.cc/products_detail/productId=155.html
> 
> 
> ...


That is quite a charger. It does everything, LiPo packs, NiMH, LIon, NiCD, battery resistance check, low voltage recovery and can be used as a powerbank.
Added to my need to want to have list!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

Gazzacpt said:


> That is quite a charger. It does everything, LiPo packs, NiMH, LIon, NiCD, battery resistance check and low voltage recovery.
> Added to my need to want to have list!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Glad it gets your stamp of approval @Gazzacpt
It has now edged up further on my "to buy list"

Now lets hope there is a way this charger can magically find its way to one of the local vendors!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## zadiac (30/12/16)

I think it's going to be very pricey locally @Silver. I see FT has it for $76.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (30/12/16)

worth every cent ! xtar is probably the best money can buy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/12/16)

Dam this is one mean charger.
My Birthday is coming up in Feb.
Atleast my Birthday present to myself is sorted

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/12/16)

shabbar said:


> worth every cent ! xtar is probably the best money can buy



Good to know as their single-cell charger is the cheapest one on the market and even the dual-cell charger is very cheap. Do these have a good reputation too or is it only the Xtar high-end chargers?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Good to know as their single-cell charger is the cheapest one on the market and even the dual-cell charger is very cheap. Do these have a good reputation too or is it only the Xtar high-end chargers?



Those two you linked @RichJB are both sold out it seems
So can't see their prices

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (30/12/16)

@Silver, they are R120 (single) and R190 (dual) from Vape Club. So a bit cheaper than the Intellichargers for those on a budget. I got an Intellicharger i2 because I'd heard good things about them. But if the Xtars are good quality, those are good prices.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/12/16)

RichJB said:


> @Silver, they are R120 (single) and R190 (dual) from Vape Club. So a bit cheaper than the Intellichargers for those on a budget. I got an Intellicharger i2 because I'd heard good things about them. But if the Xtars are good quality, those are good prices.



Wow, those are very good prices!

I am after that Dragon posted above - failing which - the VC4 (I think its called) with the LCD readout.
I am a sucker for screens with lots of info 

The crazy thing is that I have been using my Nitecore i2 and i4 for nearly 3 years now and they are both going strong. So I don't NEED a new charger. But I WANT one. I would love to know more about my batteries. Probably goes against the simplification theory that I also subscribe to - but that is just a theory right?

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## RichJB (30/12/16)

A good charger and knowing more about my batteries is something where I'd be willing to spend money and have more info. The simple approach would be to charge the batts in the mod. I tried that and got burned. So it's external chargers all the way for me now. My i2 is also going strong but this charger definitely interests me. Gotta love gear with doohickeys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## andro (30/12/16)

RichJB said:


> Good to know as their single-cell charger is the cheapest one on the market and even the dual-cell charger is very cheap. Do these have a good reputation too or is it only the Xtar high-end chargers?


have a vp2 for 4 years and never gave me any problem love that thing and is on the cheaper end . efest luc got 2 of them burned . nitecore d2 is still fantastic . cant suggest a better brand for charger imo.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/12/16)

You can't go wrong with a Dragon. But maybe I'm a bit biased.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## XTAR (3/1/17)

Thank you for all people's support for XTAR. We are here in “International Supporting Vendor” , welcome to be there and check out. Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------

